
SimCity Review - vincefutr23
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/03/simcity_review_the_new_version_of_the_classic_game_is_totally_addictive.single.html
======
devicenull
I'd probably buy it, but not with the DRM they're shipping with it.

------
mtgx
Can you play it without being constantly connected online?

~~~
SquareWheel
No.

